# Prime Music on Fires (Fire 2G, Fire HD, Fire HDX) Tips, Tricks, Questions!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've started this thread with the quick user's guide I started--let's add our tips, tricks and questions. If you posted something in the other thread and want it moved, let me know.

Prime Music is available for the Kindle Fire (2d Generation only), Fire HD and Fire HDX as well as Android and iOS devices who are members of Amazon Prime. You can get a free 30 day trial of Prime.

You must have at least the following firmware on your Fire. If your firmware is older than the numbers below, you'll need to update the firmware on your fire before you can get Prime Music.

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2.
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.3.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.9
HD 1stG: 7.4.9
Fire 2G: 10.4.9

Once you do, Amazon will shortly thereafter unlock Prime Music on the device. The following tips apply only to Prime Music on the Fire. iOS and Android implementations are slightly different.

*A quick user's guide to Prime Music (Fire OS) (Updated)*

To access Prime Music, just tap on the Music tab on your Fire. If it's been unlocked on your device, you'll see one of the screens below.

First you have to select music to add to your library.

From this screen (which you get to by tapping on the Prime Music banner in the store or by tapping on Menu and then Prime Music in the sidebar menu):










you can add individual songs, playlists or albums to your account. You can pick a genre by tapping on the "All Genres" under Prime Music in the upper left hand corner. 
* Tap on the blue +Add to add songs to your library. 
* Tap on a playlist and on the next screen, examine the songs--you can add them individually or tap on the +Add Playlist to Library
* Tap on an Album and on the next screen, like playlists, you can add songs individually or tap on the +Add Album to Library

You can search for artists, songs, album names or record label names (Smithsonian Folkways, for example). To make sure you see only Prime results, after creating your search (text box in upper right), tap on "All Genres" under the "Search Results, and then tap on Filter. Tap on "Prime Music Only." The filter is not available until AFTER you've performed the search.

If you don't do this, the results you get are NOT only Prime. You can pick out the Prime items by the Prime banner on the upper left hand corner of the album cover thumbnail and by the Prime icon next to $0.00 as the price.

Once you've added some music to your library, it will appear mixed in with your music *on your cloud.* Not on your device.

Tap on the Menu button in the upper left hand corner and you'll see this:










Tapping on Prime Music will take you back to the Welcome to Prime Music screen. 
Tapping on Prime Playlists will take you to available playlists. Tap on a playlist to see what it contains and to add either the whole playlist or individual songs to your library. Once you add a playlist to your library, it will be available through the Playlists menu option in your library and the music on it will be available in your cloud.

*To Play Music*

If you've added an album, tap on Albums then tap on Cloud. Again, you'll be able to tell the Prime icons by the Prime banner in the upper left hand corner of the album thumbnail. Tap on the thumbnail. You can play all, play individual songs or download them to your device.

If you tap on Artist > Cloud, artists for which you have Prime music do NOT have a Prime banner. But, if you tap on the artist, the albums with Prime banners will show as well as individual songs. You can choose an album or song to play from this screen. (Individual songs have a little orange checkmark and a blue P if they are Prime. You can choose an album or song to play from this screen. Tap on the album cover to play or download the album, or you can tap on an individual song to play.

If you've added Playlists, you can tap on Playlists on the menu sidebar and you'll see any playlists you've created as well as the Prime Playlists, clearly indicated:










On any screen in your library (not the store), you can also press and hold on an album cover in your library to download it, add to a playlist (unless you're viewing your playlists) or remove from library.

*What you see when you're browsing or searching (Fire OS).*

When you're browsing the store, if songs are already in your library, it will tell you that. Here's a result of a seach for Pete Seeger. You can see songs that are already in my library and also how the album covers that are in Prime are marked. If I click on a Prime album, I'll either be able to add it to my library, or in these cases, have a button to tap to see the album in my library.










*Browsing Playlists (Fire OS)*

(Note, this is on a Fire HDX--it works slightly differently on the iOS version and, I suppose, on the non-Fire Android version.)

When you're viewing Playlists in the store, you can select them both by category and genre. Tap on Prime Playlists in the side menu to go to the Playlists in the Store (or get there from the Prime Music store).

Then, tap on the little dropdown menu below Prime Playlists. You can select one of the options under Categories AND then choose a Genre. Picking Artists, Classical gets you, well, Yo-Yo Ma. Apparently not a lot of classical music lovers at Amazon. 










Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for this!  Seems like the trend with electronic devices is to not provide instructions but just try and make them what they consider to be intuitive enough for people to figure it out.  Well, I for one, need a little more help than that, so I appreciate this guide.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I tried to answer some of the FAQs we've had.  Keep adding your tips and things that you learn, and we'll put together the best guide on the 'Net.  Let me know what's wrong or unclear. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Strikes me this would be a good topic for a blog post as well . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Strikes me this would be a good topic for a blog post as well . . . . . .


Thought so, too! Maybe I'll write something up for Harvey....

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great idea for a thread! Took me a while to figure out I had to hit the "music" text on the main screen to get started. I was looking for a "prime music" app.  Felt dumb when I finally figured it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Great idea for a thread! Took me a while to figure out I had to hit the "music" text on the main screen to get started. I was looking for a "prime music" app.  Felt dumb when I finally figured it out.


If it makes you feel better, if you're on a not-Fire device, the App is called "Amazon Music". Formerly "Amazon MP3".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Great idea for a thread! Took me a while to figure out I had to hit the "music" text on the main screen to get started. I was looking for a "prime music" app.  Felt dumb when I finally figured it out.


Good point! I've added that to the quick guide.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like to repost here a tip from the other thread, about finding Prime songs within an otherwise non-Prime album:



SeymourKopath said:


> I've noticed that if I click on an album that doesn't have the Prime banner, there are often several tracks that are Prime. Clicking on the blue Add To Library button for those tracks gets them in my library for free. There doesn't seem to be any indication that an album has Prime tracks. You have to actually look in each individual album.
> 
> Many of these albums have just 1 track that's not Prime-qualified. For example, I just found a 2-disc album that doesn't have the Prime banner. But when I looked inside, 33 of 34 tracks were Prime-eligible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Dragle for posting it here and to Seymour for posting the tip!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for your help here. I have not tried it yet, but will go by your info. here on what to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Word is the content available is not just 'music' but spoken word stuff -- famous speeches, comedy, etc. -- and even sound effects.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone know the bitrate of Amazon Prime Music? Everything's MP3, right?
Is the streaming bitrate different from a downloaded track's bitrate? Or are they the same?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Does anyone know the bitrate of Amazon Prime Music? Everything's MP3, right?
> Is the streaming bitrate different from a downloaded track's bitrate? Or are they the same?


Bitrate? 

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bitrate?


Hmmm ...
Let's start with a primer: http://lifehacker.com/5810575/does-bitrate-really-make-a-difference-in-my-music


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Found this with a Google search. http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201379550

Basically, 256 kb/s VBR MP3. That should be quite acceptable for most people in most circumstances. Not CD quality, but pretty good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Hmmm ...
> Let's start with a primer: http://lifehacker.com/5810575/does-bitrate-really-make-a-difference-in-my-music


I'm generally happy if I can hear the music through my $10.00 ear buds. . Glad you found some info! Thanks for the link...I learn a lot of stuff through KB!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I finally played around with Prime Music tonight. The interface is very confusing. Apparently the Fire HD is different from the HDX or whatever you have in your screenshots because I have NO menu in the upper left of the Prime Music screen that you show.
When on the screen in your screenshot, all I see in the upper left is:
*<Music
Prime Music*
v All Genres (the v is a down arrow)

There is no triple bar icon to the left of those things so I have no menu like what you show. If I tap Library > at the upper right I can see the songs I own plus the prime songs I added. That's the only way I have found that I can get to them, and there doesn't seem to be a way to tell by looking which are mine and which are prime streaming ones.

Any hints appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle,

from your home screen, with the Carousel, if you tap on your Music tab, is that when you see

*<Music
Prime Music*
v All Genres (the v is a down arrow)

The <Music looks to me like something indicating there's a menu to the left. If you tap on <Music, what happens?

When I had my HD, there was definitely a way to look at my music by song, by artist and at playlists...can't remember how to access that on an HD device? Anyway...

[Edit] It looks like you swipe from the left side of the screen to access the menus within Music? Anyway, that's what it says at this link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201278500

And here's a link about adding Prime music
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201542190

[End edit.] 

Prime music, unless you download it to your device, is in the cloud.

If you've chosen some songs for Prime, then you go to your library, make sure it is set on to view your Cloud.

Albums that are prime will have a Prime Banner across the upper left hand corner.

If you look at songs, Prime songs will have a little orange checkmark and blue P to the right of the song title.

You can press and hold on a song or album to download it to your device. If you do, the same Prime indicators will show up for the song on your device.

Hope this helps! Let me know. And perhaps someone with an HD will weigh in.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks, Betty. If I tap that <Music, I go back to the main Music page--the one you go to when you tap Music from the Home screen. The only way I can view by artist, album, etc. is from within my Liibrary (which I get to by tapping Library> at the upper right). On the actual Prime screen, I don't have a menu as shown in your screenshot. From within my library, I haven't seen a way to tell by looking at the icon, whether an item is mine or a Prime streaming item. When actually in the store part, the prime items are shown as you described. Nothing happens when swiping from left on any of those screens on my HD. I find myself tapping on things and wondering where I am and how I got there, and how to get back to a screen I saw before.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Thanks, Betty. If I tap that <Music, I go back to the main Music page--the one you go to when you tap Music from the Home screen. The only way I can view by artist, album, etc. is from within my Liibrary (which I get to by tapping Library> at the upper right). On the actual Prime screen, I don't have a menu as shown in your screenshot. From within my library, I haven't seen a way to tell by looking at the icon, whether an item is mine or a Prime streaming item. When actually in the store part, the prime items are shown as you described. Nothing happens when swiping from left on any of those screens on my HD. I find myself tapping on things and wondering where I am and how I got there, and how to get back to a screen I saw before.


That menu in the screenshot is the menu for viewing things in my Library. I just get to it by tapping on the Menu icon, a set of stacked bars in the upper left hand corner of the device). However you get to where you can view by artist, album, etc, is effectively the same thing, sounds like to me. (Wish I still had an HD!)

So, you've added Prime music to your library? (You do that in the store.) Try adding an album in the store to your library (you can always remove it later. Then, in your library, make sure your view is the Cloud view. Prime music items initially will not show up as being on your device. You have to find them in your cloud first and then download them to your device to have them show up on your device.

EDIT: If you have a lot of music already in your cloud, it may be difficult to pick out the Prime items. That being said, I find it easier to pick out the songs...

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I just linked this post to my TeleRead review of Amazon Prime. Thanks, Betsy! http://www.teleread.com/amazon/review-amazon-prime-music/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JuliMonroe said:


> I just linked this post to my TeleRead review of Amazon Prime. Thanks, Betsy! http://www.teleread.com/amazon/review-amazon-prime-music/


Nice article, Julie! Thanks for the linkback!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That menu in the screenshot is the menu for viewing things in my Library. I just get to it by tapping on the Menu icon, a set of stacked bars in the upper left hand corner of the device). However you get to where you can view by artist, album, etc, is effectively the same thing, sounds like to me. (Wish I still had an HD!)
> 
> So, you've added Prime music to your library? (You do that in the store.) Try adding an album in the store to your library (you can always remove it later. Then, in your library, make sure your view is the Cloud view. Prime music items initially will not show up as being on your device. You have to find them in your cloud first and then download them to your device to have them show up on your device.
> 
> ...


Instead of having a menu on the left, the items you have under "Library" on your menu are items going across the top of the Library screen on my HD (in the same way as the items across the top on my home screen). I think all the functionality is there, but it's just in different places on the HD and I'll just have to get used to where things are. Yes, I did add about a dozen songs from Prime to my Liibrary, but I haven't tried to actually download them. I played them via streaming. That part of it is really nice, with the X-ray to see the lyrics as it plays.  I hope my posts may at least help others with an HD if they get confused by having a different interface than the screenshots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Instead of having a menu on the left, the items you have under "Library" on your menu are items going across the top of the Library screen on my HD (in the same way as the items across the top on my home screen). I think all the functionality is there, but it's just in different places on the HD and I'll just have to get used to where things are. Yes, I did add about a dozen songs from Prime to my Liibrary, but I haven't tried to actually download them. I played them via streaming. That part of it is really nice, with the X-ray to see the lyrics as it plays.  I hope my posts may at least help others with an HD if they get confused by having a different interface than the screenshots.


Yes, thanks for posting! I do say at least once in the guide that it's based on the HDX. I'll make that clearer.

If you press and hold on the item, you should get a popup allowing you to download. Let me know if it's different on the HD.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My 7" 2013 Fire HD screens match the screenshots in this thread. Dunno what that means exactly, just that they do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> My 7" 2013 Fire HD screens match the screenshots in this thread. Dunno what that means exactly, just that they do.


Which Fire do you have, Dragle? If you go into your device menu, what is the firmware version? The first and second gen HDs have different firmware.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, thanks for posting! I do say at least once in the guide that it's based on the HDX. I'll make that clearer.
> 
> If you press and hold on the item, you should get a popup allowing you to download. Let me know if it's different on the HD.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I have that. When I press and hold, I get a menu with:
See Lyrics
Add to Playlist
Explore Artist
Download
Remove from Library

However, there is also a thing to tap at the top of the list of songs. It shows either a down-arrow icon or the icon plus the word "Download" which downloads all the songs in the list (for an album).

(edited to remove some other questions since I discovered the Help item which answered them)

I do need to ask one more question. Once I started a song playing, I can pause it but I can't get out of it. It still appears as being queued and paused (at the bottom of all Music screens); it also continues to appear on the notifications screen (that you get to by swiping down from the top). There's no way to clear it out that I can find (unless I let it finish playing--but then it starts playing the next song unless it was the last song). 
This is what I found on their Help so maybe it can't be done:


> Playing Music
> 
> To listen to music on your Kindle Fire, tap any song title or press and hold any playlist, artist, album, or song to add it to the "Now Playing" queue.
> 
> Once your Now Playing queue finishes playing, it will automatically be cleared. We recommend that you create a playlist to save and arrange a list of selected music for playback.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Which Fire do you have, Dragle? If you go into your device menu, what is the firmware version? The first and second gen HDs have different firmware.
> 
> Betsy


Sorry, I missed this message before. It is 8.4.9, the latest version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Sorry, I missed this message before. It is 8.4.9, the latest version.


Ah, so you have the 8.9" HD, which, like the original 7" HD, is running a different (older) version of the OS, even with the updates. The menu system was different in the OS on the original HDs--that explains why yours is different than VydorScope's--I believe he's got the newer HD with the 11.3.2.3.2 firmware--the OS 3.x operating system.

As for the player staying visible when you pause it, on my HDXs, while the player is actually full screen (playing or paused), I can tap on the menu icon on the side menu and get a "Clear player" pop-up.

if I'm on a different screen with the player at the bottom, I can press and hold on the player itself, and I get a popup with "Clear player" at the top of the pop-up.

Clearing the player stops the music even if it hasn't been paused.

Let me know if this works for you on your HD8.9.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes! I found the "Clear Player" on the regular menu--thanks Betsy!  That was really bugging me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Yes! I found the "Clear Player" on the regular menu--thanks Betsy! That was really bugging me.


Yay! Glad to help!

Betsy


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

This isn't working for me either. I have a fire hd. Just upgraded it to 8.4.9. Music menu items haven't changed I see Playlists, Artists, Albums,Songs, Genre. I am a Prime member. If I go to the store through Music, I don't see anything that says Prime. If I go to prime music through the web, it gave me the option to select and add music to my library. But I can't see it in Music. The only music there is what I have purchased. If I try to select "play in library" from the web, it gives me an option to open Amazon Music app. If I do that, it asks to complete option through Amazon mp 3, dolphin browser, or silk browser. If I select Amazon mp 3, it brings me to Music and I still can't see any of the prime playlists etc.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

NanD said:


> This isn't working for me either. I have a fire hd. Just upgraded it to 8.4.9. Music menu items haven't changed I see Playlists, Artists, Albums,Songs, Genre. I am a Prime member. If I go to the store through Music, I don't see anything that says Prime. If I go to prime music through the web, it gave me the option to select and add music to my library. But I can't see it in Music. The only music there is what I have purchased. If I try to select "play in library" from the web, it gives me an option to open Amazon Music app. If I do that, it asks to complete option through Amazon mp 3, dolphin browser, or silk browser. If I select Amazon mp 3, it brings me to Music and I still can't see any of the prime playlists etc.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


On my fire HD8.9, with 8.4.9, the screen I see when I go to Music from the home screen has across the top: Played Added Playlists Artists Albums Songs Genres. But right below that and above the album cover icons, there is a line that says: Explore Prime Music >

If I go to Store, I see the menu items across the top: Prime Music Prime Playlists Bestsellers New Releases Genres

THEN, if I tap the first menu item, Prime Music, I finally get to the screen that is very close to the first screenshot shown here, with the circles that say Discover, Collect, and Play.

You might try doing a shutdown and restart to see if that will get it to start showing the Prime stuff. If you still don't get the screens I described, you might have to contact customer service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NanD said:


> This isn't working for me either. I have a fire hd. Just upgraded it to 8.4.9. Music menu items haven't changed I see Playlists, Artists, Albums,Songs, Genre. I am a Prime member. If I go to the store through Music, I don't see anything that says Prime. If I go to prime music through the web, it gave me the option to select and add music to my library. But I can't see it in Music. The only music there is what I have purchased. If I try to select "play in library" from the web, it gives me an option to open Amazon Music app. If I do that, it asks to complete option through Amazon mp 3, dolphin browser, or silk browser. If I select Amazon mp 3, it brings me to Music and I still can't see any of the prime playlists etc.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


Nan, when you say you just updated to 8.4.9--how recently? It can take at least a few hours, maybe more, for Amazon to turn on Prime music for your device after the update. If you aren't seeing the menu items that Dragle reports (thanks, Dragle for being hour HD8.9 expert!), and it's been a while, you should probably contact Amazon CS.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I want to like this. I really do. But right now, I think there are too many problems to make Amazon Prime Music (APM) a major player.

The selection is just way too weak compared to its competitors. 1 million tracks? Spotify claims over 20 million. Rdio claims the same. I'm an album type of guy. I like to listen to an album all the way through. Not just pick a track here and there. And I'm not really into playlists or internet radio. APM makes it very frustrating. First of all, many (if not most) of the artists I like have only a limited number of their albums available for Prime. And in many cases, not every track is available for Prime. I understand Amazon's in this game to make money, but if they're going to give us some album's tracks, give us all of them.

Very little recently-released music is available in Prime.

Yesterday, my son sent me an email suggesting I check out a band that's similar to a band he knows I like. Well, Amazon Music has two of their albums, but they're only available for purchase. So, my son suggested I check out Spotify, where they were available on Spotify's free account for immediate on-demand streaming. I played around with Spotify for hours and found hundreds of complete albums from dozens of my favorite artists available for on-demand streaming with a free account on my Fire.

I was really excited to find that I can download Prime music to my Fire (HD 8.9). However, the reality of my experience has been less than satisfying. After downloading a few Prime albums, I turned off wi-fi and took a drive in my car. While playing the music in my car, at several points in multiple albums, the playback would stop with an error message to the effect that it was looking for a wi-fi connection! I stopped to grab a bite to eat and tried it again in the restaurant. Same thing. Then, I turned on wi-fi and connected to the restaurant's free service and playback continued as it should. This kinda eliminates the benefit of downloading, doesn't it?

I'm sorry to say, but APM is "not quite ready for Prime Time." I'll be using Spotify for my streaming music until APM can improve on the two issues I've experienced.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's no question that the music selection is limited compared to Spotify.  At this point, I don't think of this as something that's supposed to compete with or replace a service like Spotify.  Perhaps some day.  Right now, it's an extra perk for Prime members.  More value for the money.  And it's definitely provided that for me.

Truthfully, I've never much used Spotify...and I do find myself using Prime Music.  I'm actually delighted at some of the music I've been able to find using Prime--but again, I'm not a "latest music" kind of girl.  I guess I'm stuck in the past.   I think there are people who will find it a great benefit (like me) and others not so much.  Different strokes, and definitely it depends on what music you're looking for and your expectations of the service.

I haven't found a problem with playback of downloaded music yet, though I haven't been away from WiFi extensively since getting it.  I'm trying it now with an album, in airplane mode.  So far, so good, but I'm only a couple of songs in.  Will let you know.  

Sk, can you tell, is the problem with Prime trying to connect via WiFi or is another service trying to access WiFi and interrupting the playback.  I agree that's an issue either way--it shouldn't be interrupting playback, but then I've had things interrupt playback on my videos, too....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I have been playing music on airplane mode for over an hour now (currently playing the 50 great classic country songs playlist). Will switch over to Springsteen's greatest hits after this. 

I haven't encountered the issue you mention, SK, though I'll keep playing throughout the day.

I did have an issue where the playlist I'm on--the 50 great country list--wouldn't play in airplane mode because apparently between the time I'd first added it to my library and today, one of the songs, Patsy Cline's _Crazy_, became unavailable. I had to connect back to WiFi and poke around in the list and it updated. Or something. I'm not quite sure what I did; perhaps it refreshed itself. All I know is that initially _Crazy_ was part of the list but when I downloaded the playlist songs, that one remained grayed out, and when I reconnected, it was no longer part of the playlist (though there were still 50 songs, not sure which one was swapped out).

I also saw something in Help about Prime music in your library being deactivated if you haven't used your Prime music account in 30 days or something--have to go back and re-read that.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't encountered the issue you mention, VS, though I'll keep playing throughout the day.


You keep saying "VS" - I am sure you don't mean me, but I do not see how "VS" could mean SeymourKopath who you actually seem to be talking too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> You keep saying "VS" - I am sure you don't mean me, but I do not see how "VS" could mean SeymourKopath who you actually seem to be talking too.


Oopsies, sorry...too many things happening at once! I'll fix my posts. . You do look so much alike!


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

I am familiar with the 30-day licensing issue. But how can that be a problem since APM hasn't been live that long?

Over the past couple of days, I've deleted all of my APM downloaded music from my Fuego. Right now, I'm in the process of re-downloading a couple of albums. I'll play them offline later. Maybe the errors were just part of the growing pains.

Regardless, I just don't see APM adding much value to me. For streaming when I can connect to wifi, Spotify eats APM for breakfast, lunch and dinner. For playing offline, I have a huge music library on my SanDisk Wireless Flash Drive that I can pick from and load onto my Fuego when I'm away from home, plus an even huger  music library on my desktop computer at home.

I'm sure APM works well for many, but for me it's more like Secunde or Tertie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't necessarily saying the 30 day thing was affecting you... it was just something that I had read today and wanted to mention it to people.  EDIT:  I did think it was interesting that at least one song that had been Prime no longer was.

Different strokes for different folks.  After all, there's nothing to keep us from using both Spotify and Prime.  To me, it's an added benefit of Prime.  I've been listening to music all morning, not streamed, with nary a blip that I wouldn't have otherwise, and they've been some of my favorite songs.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Another thing I've noticed in Streaming versus downloaded music (whether Prime or owned) is that when streaming you can't skip ahead in the song.  I tried tapping and dragging all different ways  and though it looked like I had managed to move the indicator to a point further along the progress bar,  it always just continued from where it was no matter what.  With a downloaded song, I can tap on any point in the song and it starts playing at that point. I expected to be able to do that while streaming, since it works that way with videos, but no.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Betsy! I connected WiFi  just now and the Prime music option is available...so it take a few hours for them to activate it...I did a manual update last night & expected the prime music to be there right after the update.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> I am familiar with the 30-day licensing issue. But how can that be a problem since APM hasn't been live that long?
> 
> Over the past couple of days, I've deleted all of my APM downloaded music from my Fuego. Right now, I'm in the process of re-downloading a couple of albums. I'll play them offline later. Maybe the errors were just part of the growing pains.
> 
> ...


Seymour--

I just tried another playlist that I put on for hubby--a Waylon Jennings playlist that I added on the first Prime day and did experience the WiFi connection thingy that you've mentioned. Don't know why that one is different. I'll contact CS and ask.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NanD said:


> Thank you Betsy! I connected WiFi just now and the Prime music option is available...so it take a few hours for them to activate it...I did a manual update last night & expected the prime music to be there right after the update.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


Yay, Nan!

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I just tried another playlist that I put on for hubby--a Waylon Jennings playlist that I added on the first Prime day and did experience the WiFi connection thingy that you've mentioned. Don't know why that one is different. I'll contact CS and ask.


In my humble opinion, this is a significant failure of a major feature of APM. I hope Amazon addresses this right away. I'd love to hear CS's explanation for why this is happening.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

SeymourKopath said:


> In my humble opinion, this is a significant failure of a major feature of APM. I hope Amazon addresses this right away. I'd love to hear CS's explanation for why this is happening.


Out of curiosity, does Spotify allow you to download music and play it while offline? Not that I plan to subcribe to anything, just wondering how Amazon compares to other services.


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Dragle said:


> Out of curiosity, does Spotify allow you to download music and play it while offline? Not that I plan to subcribe to anything, just wondering how Amazon compares to other services.


Spotify's free account allows unlimited on-demand streaming of their entire catalog. This account is ad-supported. A $10/month Premium account removes the ads and allows for downloading of songs, albums and playlists to your mobile device for offline play. They offer a free 30-day trial of their Premium account.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> In my humble opinion, this is a significant failure of a major feature of APM. I hope Amazon addresses this right away. I'd love to hear CS's explanation for why this is happening.


Actually, I just spent a good bit of time poking around--haven't called CS yet.

It appears that though the Waylon Jennings Playlist was in my library, the individual songs that are on the playlist were not. And even though it let me download the songs as a group, I had to go in and individually add them to my library. I'm pretty sure I didn't have to do this with the other Prime playlists in my library--a couple of them have 50 songs each. I thought I could bulk add them to my library.

But even doing that didn't let me play the Jennings songs offline. I suspect there's an issue with the permissions set for those songs.

Don't have time this evening to pursue it anymore...I've got quilts to make. I'll try to poke around with it tomorrow.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Spotify's free account allows unlimited on-demand streaming of their entire catalog. This account is ad-supported. A $10/month Premium account removes the ads and allows for downloading of songs, albums and playlists to your mobile device for offline play. They offer a free 30-day trial of their Premium account.


So . . . . that sounds like NOT downloading. Which is what I'd understood, though I've not got a Spotify account.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought it sounded like you CAN download and play them offline if you pay the $10/month for the premium account.  

I definitely don't listen to music enough that I would want to pay $120/year for it, but I know some people who go around with earbuds stuck in their ears all day who probably would.  Same with the streaming video.  I'll just take what Amazon throws me for no additional charge, which is enough for me.   Though I did binge-watch Boardwalk Empire season 1 and have been watching the Sopranos.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I still haven't had time to contact CS...company coming today and we'll be gone most of the day.

I can download and play some songs and not others.  I'm getting word that some songs I set up originally have expired.  And yet I can play them streaming.

Also, I downloaded a whole bunch of prime songs to my Fire HDX7 and cannot remove them.    This is the weirdest thing I've found so far...I don't get the popup when I press and hold that allows me to delete songs. 

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, I downloaded a whole bunch of prime songs to my Fire HDX7 and cannot remove them.  This is the weirdest thing I've found so far...I don't get the popup when I press and hold that allows me to delete songs.
> 
> Betsy


If I go to my Library, then view the list of songs I've added, there is a checkmark by the one I downloaded. If I press and hold on that song, I get a popup with Remove from Device as the last item. The non-downloaded songs have Download in that place. So, it should be there... do you get a menu when you press and hold a non-downloaded one?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I get that for the non prime, but not for the prime. . Not home right now....


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had (non-premium) Spotify for a little while about 2 years ago, but it was trying to take over my laptop and became a nuisance, so I uninstalled it.  They continued to send me email as if I had it.  I never really saw the point of it.


----------

